# Funny Christmas song lyrics...



## tlwmkw (Dec 9, 2009)

Just heard my 6 yr old  singing along with Jose Feliciano on the radio

"Felice, la-di-da,  Felice, la-di-da,
Prospero anno et Konnichiwa"

This cracked me up.  He has combined spanish, french, japanese, and nonsense.

Anyone else got any good lyric re-writes for Christmas songs?

tlwmkw


----------



## shagnut (Dec 9, 2009)

Jingle Bells, shotgun shells, Granny has a gun!!  shaggy


----------



## pjrose (Dec 9, 2009)

We three Kings from Orient are,
Trying to smoke
a rubber cigar,
It was loaded, we exploded.......

See this link for that one and more:
http://www.links2love.com/christmas-we-three-kings-parody.htm


Not sure if it was Christmas, but my father used to laugh about one he and his monstrous friends would mangle in choir when they were kids:

All the little angels ascend up.....

became All the little angels, A** end up, which end up?  A** end up.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 9, 2009)

*Dexter Hall Is Bowser's Folly.*

Click here for the full monte. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Teresa (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Italian Christmas Donkey*

We started hearing this cute Italian Christmas Carol last year.   A snappy little tune - peppy.   It may have been around for a while.    We heard it in the car a few times during one fairly long ride somewhere.   After about the third time around, my then 16 year old son was perplexed by the words.

"Why would anyone want to lick a donkey?"

The real lyrics are, 'jiggety, jig, hee haw, hee haw, it's Dominick the Donkey.  (it's time to lick the donkey).

Everytime it comes on the radio now we howl.:hysterical:


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 10, 2009)

Saw a Christmas card once with a Holstein leather biker on a motorcycle outside a shopping center.  Inside, it read:

"Wreck the Malls with Cows on Harleys."

Dave


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 10, 2009)

Learned this in Christmas assemblies when I was in second or third grade:
_Randolph the smelly cowboy
Had a very shiny gun.
And when he would point it
Everyone would turn and run.

All of the other cowboys
Used to laugh and call him names
The never let poor Randolph
Join in any poker games.

Then one dark and stormy night
The foreman came to say -
"Randolph with your gun so bright,
Won't you shoot my wife tonight?"

Then all the cowboys chuckled
And they shouted out in glee -
"Randolph you smelly cowboy
You'll be swinging from a tree!"_​
*******

A snippet from another song learned about the same time:
_Later on we'll perspire
As we sit in the fire
To face unafraid
The flames that we've made
Burning in our winter fireplace._​


----------



## nightnurse613 (Dec 10, 2009)

The po-leez got my car (sung to Feliz Navidad).  My husband sings this EVERY Christmas.  I don't know the rest of the lyrics and I certainly don't want to ask my husband!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 10, 2009)

When I was a lad growing up in Minneapolis, Howard Viken of WCCO radio used to sing a duet of this song at Christmas time every year.  To do it right, you need a Scandinavian accent - pronounce all of the w's with a soft v and the short u's as "oo" (so up is pronounced "oop"), make "th" a hard sound (like a cross between "th" and "d") and short "a" like a short "o" (so "cat" sounds more like "cot"), and add sing it with a lilt.

_WALKING IN MY WINTER UNDERWEAR (Novelty Parody)
(Written by Melinda Root / Fannie Zollicoffer)


Sleigh bells ring and I'm listening,
But I'm turning and twisting.
'Cause I'm itching up here,
And I'm scratching down there,
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Now, the front is all battered,
And the back is is all tattered,
But, when I'm cold to the core,
I walk through the "trap door",
And up into my winter underwear.

Vell, I don't care if it rains or snows or freezes.
I yam so warm I yust don't give a hoot.
I put on all the stockings I can locate,
And I wear two pair of trousers with my suit.

But then I start to perspire
And then it sets me on fire.
'Cause I'm itching up here,
And I'm scratching down there,
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Vinter snow is white and glistening,
But I'm turning and twisting.
I gotta scratch a little here,
I gotta scratch a little there.
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

I put my bathing suit away in moth balls,
And now I've got to adapt to snow balls.
Then I can't scratch my back;
I throw myself all aback.
I'm walking in my winter underwear.

Through rain and snow and ice I do not worry.
The winter come, I yust don't give a hoot.
My coat and hat and earmuffs keep my cozy
And I wear two pair of trousers with my suit.

But then to cope to other clothing,
Vell, the thing that I am loading,
Is when my face turn blue,
And contortions I go through,
Walking in my winter underwear.

They're from Sears-Rooobuuuck....
Walking in my winter underwear!
_​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 10, 2009)

*Alternate Take.*




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I'm walking in my winter underwear.


Another version goes, _Walking Round In Women's Underwear._

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ScoopKona (Dec 10, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> Another version goes, _Walking Round In Women's Underwear._



Google "Bob Rivers" for the above classic and the rest of my favorite Christmas songs. My favorite is "Jingle Hells Bells" sung by "elves" impersonating AC/DC.


----------



## cotraveller (Dec 11, 2009)

From the old Pogo comic strip - many years ago so I doubt if I remember it exactly right or if I spelled it all the way Pogo did

Deck us all with Boston Charlie
Walla walla wash in Kalamazoo
Nora's freezing on the trolley
Swaller doller cauliflower alley garroo
Don't we know archaic barrel
Lullaby lilly boy Louisville Lou
Trolley Molly don't love Harold
Hula bula pensacula hulla baloo


----------



## Don (Dec 11, 2009)

How about this one from Rex Fowler's  "A Fisherman's Christmas Carol".

We Wish You Would Clean Our Fish, Miss. (We Wish You a Merry...)

 Good tidings we bring, and fish on a string,
 We're hungry and thirsty after angling.

 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss, 
and bring us some beer.

 We fish sun to sun now our work is done.
 We're hungry and thirsty and we want to have fun.

 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss, 
and bring us some beer.

 We're fishing all day, and what's that you say?
 Old fishermen don't die, we just smell that way.

 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss.
 We wish you would clean our fish, Miss, 
and bring us some beer.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 12, 2009)

Jingle Bells,
Batman Smells,
Robin laid an egg

The Batmobile Lost a wheel
and Joker got away


----------



## Stressy (Dec 12, 2009)

ScoopLV said:


> Google "Bob Rivers" for the above classic and the rest of my favorite Christmas songs. My favorite is "Jingle Hells Bells" sung by "elves" impersonating AC/DC.



Oh Wow....who knew? You did and now, so do I. So far, my fav is "I am Santa Claus"

Good stuff!

Thanks Scoop!


----------

